# Hunter Sunday November 23rd Roll-Call



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going to be skiing Hunter mountain on Sunday November 23rd...their snowmaking system is impressive and it looks like at least a dozen runs will be open.  I'm either driving up early in the morning or the day before..If there are other AZers who will be at hunter that day..we should set up a meeting time and place.  I'll get a little Big Boulder ski fix tomorrow night but I don't want to miss out on some serious early season manmade snow..


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 20, 2008)

Blow off work and head up...For tomorrow will be the first day!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2008)

Pretty sure I am going.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 20, 2008)

Gonna try for Saturday


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 20, 2008)

I will be there both days as usual.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Nov 20, 2008)

Tuesday!
(weekend skiing is for chumps and working stiffs)!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 20, 2008)

Almost definitely Tuesday for me too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> Tuesday!
> (weekend skiing is for chumps and working stiffs)!



Maybe I'll meet you some other time..I really don't think liftlines Sunday will be that bad..they'll have enough runs and lifts to spread the people out..it's not Presidents weekend..you should go Sunday and meet some AlpineZoners..


----------



## andyzee (Nov 20, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> Tuesday!
> (weekend skiing is for chumps and working stiffs)!




Get a job butthole!


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 20, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Get a job butthole!



Ouch! Maybe they are retired like my Dad. 80 years old and skis 50-60 days a year. I hope I can do that too! Of course, my Dad does not even have a computer, wouldn't know what to do with it and has no interest!


----------



## Bandit2941 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm planning on heading up Sunday and I would def. be interested in setting up a little meeting of some sort......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2008)

andrec10 said:


> Ouch! Maybe they are retired like my Dad. 80 years old and skis 50-60 days a year. I hope I can do that too! Of course, my Dad does not even have a computer, wouldn't know what to do with it and has no interest!



I doubt the Start Jacket guy is 80..probably closer to 14..


----------



## hardline (Nov 21, 2008)

i would love to go on sunday but im djing till 4am on sat/sunday. so it aint goin to happen but i want to go up on monday.


----------



## dmc (Nov 21, 2008)

me me!!!!


----------



## hardline (Nov 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> me me!!!!



you going to be around on mon


----------



## dmc (Nov 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> you going to be around on mon



Working at the home office..  So it is possible....  Probably after 2...


----------



## hardline (Nov 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> Working at the home office..  So it is possible....  Probably after 2...



most likely ill leave the jerz around 8 so i will be up around 11


----------



## MarkC (Nov 21, 2008)

I should be there Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## dmc (Nov 21, 2008)

Anybody wanna to meet up?

I'm not really good at it but i can try...


----------



## hardline (Nov 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> Anybody wanna to meet up?
> 
> I'm not really good at it but i can try...



no worries i just learned how to do a toeside turn last season.


----------



## dmc (Nov 21, 2008)

hardline said:


> no worries i just learned how to do a toeside turn last season.



HAHA... no I meant - not good at meeting people...  Been riding for 20 years...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2008)

I probably won't be there much before 10-10:30, but will meet up with whoever will be there Sunday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 21, 2008)

Does Hunter open at 8AM or 830AM on the weekends???


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 21, 2008)

8:30am


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 21, 2008)

10:00AM meeting at the 5 fingers..on Sunday..

I'll be arriving at Hunter around 810AM so I can get in line for first chair..maybe I'll be the first down Belt Parkway for a warmup run before the masses arrive..


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 21, 2008)

Not going to be up. I'll be there on the 28th.


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 21, 2008)

My plan is to get one of the 1st chairs up tomorrow (Saturday)

Brown Jacket, tan pants, blue Blizzards


----------



## kingslug (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like I will be heading up on Monday if anyone wants to meet.


----------



## hardline (Nov 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> HAHA... no I meant - not good at meeting people...  Been riding for 20 years...



ya i know. ya i guess it would be about 20 for me. damn


----------



## Maksim (Nov 21, 2008)

If there is a meetup, will be up on Sunday.  My friend that I was going to go with jsut bailed out on me, so wasnt sure if I wanted to go alone.  Black pants, blue/white descente jacket

If there is a meetup at 11am or so, can be good.

If anyone from JErsey wants to ride up together, would be better. (central jersey, exit 8 on the pike)


----------



## tequiladoug (Nov 21, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 10:00AM meeting at the 5 fingers..on Sunday..
> 
> I'll be arriving at Hunter around 810AM so I can get in line for first chair..maybe I'll be the first down Belt Parkway for a warmup run before the masses arrive..



in case I have too much fun at the warren miller apras party tonight and sleep in sat, where/what is this 5 fingers you speak of?



me= brown Jacket, tan pants, blue Blizzards


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll be there on Sat and Sun.

Red North Face shell, black everything else, Fischer RX8's.

I do meet-ups on the fly, ski life is too short.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 21, 2008)

tequiladoug said:


> in case I have too much fun at the warren miller apras party tonight and sleep in sat, where/what is this 5 fingers you speak of?
> 
> 
> 
> me= brown Jacket, tan pants, blue Blizzards



It an area on Hellgate where the run branches off 5 ways..around midmountain.,,I imagine I'll be lapping the high speed quad so maybe the top of that will be a better spot..Is anybody going to be there for opening chair Sunday???

In the liftline I'll just scream AlpineZone..I know what DMC looks like..


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll have a red Cloudveil jacket, black pants and a gray Giro helmet.

If you guys want to do a meet late morning, someone post a time and place.


----------



## hardline (Nov 21, 2008)

dmc said:


> HAHA... no I meant - not good at meeting people...  Been riding for 20 years...



send me pm so we can exchange numbers so we can do a few laps on monday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 21, 2008)

Brown Oakley Jacket..white twintips..black snowboard pants..black giro fuse helmet..blue Oakley A-frames..


----------



## dmc (Nov 21, 2008)

See ya..


----------



## dmc (Nov 21, 2008)

JimG. said:


> I do meet-ups on the fly, ski life is too short.




thats my issue as well....    That being said - see you tomorrow dude...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2008)

Gear is all packed and ready to go. Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## dmc (Nov 22, 2008)

never made it out today - I'm so lame... 

Catching up on my sleep from my Asia trip...   I'll be out tomorrow...


----------



## hardline (Nov 22, 2008)

they double booked djs at the club so im in might shoot up tonite if i can find a place to crash


----------



## hardline (Nov 22, 2008)

ill be wearing tan 686 jacket and pants, white mutiney helmet with black/green wisdoms and ill be on my blue burton air. have picked up my t6 yet. i also have oxblood boots. i should be there around 9 or 9:30


----------

